# Woodland Lodges in Mulranny



## Ceist Beag (5 Jan 2015)

We're looking at heading West this year for a couple of weeks with the little uns and as we did previously, we're looking at hotels which have self catering accommodation in the grounds. The above looks like a good choice and the cost is quite reasonable so has any other AAMers been there before or heard anything about it? The hotel is Mulranny Park Hotel and there are two choices of house which allow use of the hotel facilities, the Woodland Lodges and Railway Lodges. I've never been to Mulranny before but the area looks beautiful (weather permitting of course!) and is near Achill and Westport, and is right on a 42mk cycle path so it looks like we would have plenty to keep everyone happy there!


----------



## Woodie (5 Jan 2015)

Loads of people love it and give it great reviews.  It's a bit of a trek to the beach but the views are great.  Brochure looks great but the reality for us at least was disappointing, it all seemed so tired and badly in need of a revamp.  Stated 4* accommodation but I would rate it 3-3.5 at best.  If you are into cycling and get the good weather then your experience might be better.  Maybe things have improved but at best I would say that the standard was mediocre, we left before the end of our booking and found alternative accommodation.


----------



## Westgolf (5 Jan 2015)

As a previous poster said, its a bit tired, the lodges were a tax scheme and some were never sold. Great spot if you get the weather and like cycling. However if you dont get the sunshine it could be a bit of a let down. some lodges are in a wing from the main building and some are scattered through the grounds

westgolf


----------



## Ceist Beag (7 Jan 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I think we'll take a chance on it as the area looks beautiful and the weather is one thing out of our control!  We stayed in Killarney (Castlerosse) last year which was great but would like to bring the kids somewhere new this year to see as much of Ireland as we can so this ticks a lot of boxes for us (cycling, beach, self catering accommodation on hotel site with use of facilities, including swimming pool, kids club, plenty to do in the area, e.g. Westport, Achill). I don't mind so much if the hotel is a bit dated, once it's clean and comfortable that's good enough for us!


----------



## venice (8 Jan 2015)

Hi Ceist Beag,
How did you get on at Castleroose, it looks impressive on their Website. Thanks


----------



## Jim2007 (8 Jan 2015)

I can highly recommend it, but be aware that the beach in front of the hotel is NOT safe and as others have pointed out it is a bit of a walk to get a safe part of the strand, so depending on the age of the kids this a bit a struggle walking home so to speak.


----------



## venice (8 Jan 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Ceist Beag (8 Jan 2015)

venice said:


> Hi Ceist Beag,
> How did you get on at Castleroose, it looks impressive on their Website. Thanks


It was great venice. The hotel is a bit of a walk from town so it depends on what you want in that regard but we loved the fact it was quite private, and quiet. The staff were lovely, hotel was fine and the lodges spacious. The cycle path is a great option if you have bikes and there is a path into the park for walking either. We were thinking of going back again this year but would like to visit some new places, hence going west.
BTW I think Jim2007 was replying about Mulranny, not Castlerosse.


----------



## venice (8 Jan 2015)

I was thinking there wasn't a beach in Killarney but thanks Jim and Ceist Beag for feedback. Seems like a good place for a family holiday. If anyone has played the 9-hole golf course attached I would be interested in there views.


----------



## getyourcoat (5 Jan 2016)

Ceist Beag said:


> Thanks for the replies. I think we'll take a chance on it as the area looks beautiful and the weather is one thing out of our control!  We stayed in Killarney (Castlerosse) last year which was great but would like to bring the kids somewhere new this year to see as much of Ireland as we can so this ticks a lot of boxes for us (cycling, beach, self catering accommodation on hotel site with use of facilities, including swimming pool, kids club, plenty to do in the area, e.g. Westport, Achill). I don't mind so much if the hotel is a bit dated, once it's clean and comfortable that's good enough for us!


Hi there,

I know this post is 12 months old but just wondering did you end up holidaying in the Mulranny Lodges last summer (2015)? Very interested in booking but there's not much information about it...

Thanks


----------



## Ceist Beag (6 Jan 2016)

getyourcoat said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I know this post is 12 months old but just wondering did you end up holidaying in the Mulranny Lodges last summer (2015)? Very interested in booking but there's not much information about it...
> 
> Thanks


We did indeed. The lodges themselves were lovely and the hotel is well run (great swimming pool). The cycle track is also a fantastic facility. Overall we enjoyed it but the one thing, as with most Irish holidays, is that it very much depends on the weather. We had some lovely days which we were able to get out and really enjoy, but if the weather is bad then you really are out in the middle of nowhere with very little to do (the swimming pool got lots of visits!). We paid Westport a visit on a couple of the wet days just to get out of the house and if you have children then a visit to Westport House (Adventure center) is a must - it was a brilliant day out. Other highlights for us were Keem beach (the very far end of Achill - it's gorgeous) and as mentioned, the cycle track. 
Overall I would recommend but as I said, if the weather is bad it is a very different holiday.


----------



## getyourcoat (7 Jan 2016)

Ceist Beag said:


> We did indeed. The lodges themselves were lovely and the hotel is well run (great swimming pool). The cycle track is also a fantastic facility. Overall we enjoyed it but the one thing, as with most Irish holidays, is that it very much depends on the weather. We had some lovely days which we were able to get out and really enjoy, but if the weather is bad then you really are out in the middle of nowhere with very little to do (the swimming pool got lots of visits!). We paid Westport a visit on a couple of the wet days just to get out of the house and if you have children then a visit to Westport House (Adventure center) is a must - it was a brilliant day out. Other highlights for us were Keem beach (the very far end of Achill - it's gorgeous) and as mentioned, the cycle track.
> Overall I would recommend but as I said, if the weather is bad it is a very different holiday.


Thanks so much for taking the time to reply.


----------

